# Orange is the new Black - Season 2 discussion



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

Our show returns on Friday for Season 2... can't wait, we loved Season 1!

Are we doing 1 thread with spoiler tags for the whole season? Please be respectful of those that aren't going to binge watch it this weekend


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

All of the above 

Brad


----------



## FireMen2003 (Apr 1, 2004)

Any idea when Netflix will release it?


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

FireMen2003 said:


> Any idea when Netflix will release it?


I read at midnight eastern time, but I don't see it on Netflix yet Edit: Netflix says midnight pacific time.


----------



## fireman9302 (Jul 1, 2004)

I watched the first episode...
I vote we do Episode threads instead of season long thread.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Agree w/ep threads.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Does S1 get any better in the second half? Started fine, then around episode 5 I started to lose interest. Too soap-opery and boring for us.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Oh no a season thread!!!!

Season thread with spoilers is kind of a waste of time for me even though I don't know if episode threads will hold up.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

fireman9302 said:


> I watched the first episode...
> I vote we do Episode threads instead of season long thread.


So start the thread☺


----------



## fireman9302 (Jul 1, 2004)

JohnB1000 said:


> So start the thread☺


Ive been a member now for 10 years, and have 440 post...sooo....I think it is safe to say I don't start many post....I'm more of a follower!


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

I also hope we will have episode threads- I have seen only the first episode, but I thought it was an excellent start to the season.....


----------



## wedgecon (Dec 28, 2002)

I was always under the impression that male and female prisoners were never kept in the same facility.


----------



## FireMen2003 (Apr 1, 2004)

Spoiler



Annoying in episodes 5 and 6 when they speak Spanish and German and no subtitles are shown on the screen. Cool, if its chit chat but full 5 minute conversations?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I had no problem with that firemen 2003.


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

FireMen2003 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Annoying in episodes 5 and 6 when they speak Spanish and German and no subtitles are shown on the screen. Cool, if its chit chat but full 5 minute conversations?


Subs automatically turned on for me during those scenes.


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

Done viewing... WOW!


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

If people are going to post episode-related spoilers in this thread, I'd ask that they be tagged outside the spoiler as to which episode(s) the spoiler applies. Having an unlabeled spoiler means that I don't know whether I'm far enough along in the season to read the spoiler without risk.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I'm up to episode 7. This season does NOT live up to the 1st.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I am done.

Not as good as Season 1, but I enjoyed it.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

FireMen2003 said:


> * SPOILER *


Totally agree!


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

FireMen2003 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Annoying in episodes 5 and 6 when they speak Spanish and German and no subtitles are shown on the screen. Cool, if its chit chat but full 5 minute conversations?


It was all subtitled for me, watching on AppleTV


----------



## Cosmo428 (Jun 8, 2014)

I don't have subtitles on this season. Is it something that was changed in my settings somewhere, or is everyone else finding this? I am getting the jist of what is going on, but since I don't speak German, Russian or Spanish it's a little annoying.


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

Cosmo428 said:


> I don't have subtitles on this season. Is it something that was changed in my settings somewhere, or is everyone else finding this? I am getting the jist of what is going on, but since I don't speak German, Russian or Spanish it's a little annoying.


On my AppleTV I can choose for Spanish or English subs for everything. If I turn those off they auto go on in English for the non-English scenes (which is probably a setting somewhere).


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

We did not change a thing for this, so I assume that subtitles were baked in. I guess not based on some comments here.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I watched the first episode late late last night. I will continue the binge watching today. I have to admit that I am not feeling the same level of wow or sympathy for Piper as I did in the first season. Maybe that will come.


----------



## FireMen2003 (Apr 1, 2004)

AeneaGames said:


> Subs automatically turned on for me during those scenes.





Gunnyman said:


> I had no problem with that firemen 2003.


I watched online ep. 8 and it had subtitles! 

I'm assuming my Sony Blu Ray player is too old to have subtitles. I'm going to have re watch those episodes online then .


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> I am done.
> 
> Not as good as Season 1, but I enjoyed it.


I disagree, I liked the 2nd season better than the first. I assume this is a shoe in for a 3rd?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Kamakzie said:


> I disagree, I liked the 2nd season better than the first. I assume this is a shoe in for a 3rd?


Well, maybe it gets better. I will be doing some binge watching this afternoon. It's either that or read the final chapters of Game of Thrones or clean. I am going to try and stretch GoT out as long as possible so this came at just the right time.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

betts4 said:


> Well, maybe it gets better. I will be doing some binge watching this afternoon. It's either that or read the final chapters of Game of Thrones or clean. I am going to try and stretch GoT out as long as possible so this came at just the right time.


That's the problem with binge watching, I got through and now I want more but there is no more for now.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I wonder if Netflix will ever figure out how to reliably present subtitles for their own content in their own apps? The roll-out of season 2 of Lilyhammer had the same issues.

Subtitles are working fine on Amazon Fire TV (they just work). On Roku 2XS it is showing Spanish subtitles when subtitles are "off." My Roku 2XS also spontaneously reboots during most 1080p Netflix content, so it's kind of useless as a Netflix device anyway.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

http://www.wetpaint.com/orange-is-the-new-black/articles/2014-06-05-season-3-filming-already-started


----------



## LaurenLMHC (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm more than halfway through, and must admit it's not nearly as mesmerizing as season 1. Something is missing. It could be the dynamic between Chapman and the inmates, since she doesn't seem to be the main character anymore, or I just am not liking the characters they are spotlighting, especially "V"....

but in a way this is good, because I could barely wait for season 2 after the 1st one ended...so I'm happy to not be as addicted this time


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

I watched S2E1 this weekend, and I wasn't enthralled with it like I was for the first season. I don't like what Piper is becoming. I'm not sure if it's going to be just naivete or if she's starting to go down a dark path. Right up until the end of Season 1, she always seemed to be a positive force in a dark world--people became better because of her.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

I think in season 1 it seemed like Piper was in jail mostly by bad luck.

With season 2, they seem to be showing us that Piper repeatedly and continually makes really bad choices, including (but not limited to) ignoring the law when it suits her. She just behaves really foolishly almost all the time. It is almost like she really belongs in jail.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

john4200 said:


> I think in season 1 it seemed like Piper was in jail mostly by bad luck.
> 
> *With season 2, they seem to be showing us that Piper repeatedly and continually makes really bad choices, including (but not limited to) ignoring the law when it suits her. *She just behaves really foolishly almost all the time. It is almost like she really belongs in jail.


I like this idea. I saw that just in the first episode. Why the heck would she not tell the truth in court! ugh.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Haven't read much of the thread but I guess the episode threads died on the vine ? Makes it impossible for me to read here until I've watched all the episodes.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

betts4 said:


> I like this idea. I saw that just in the first episode. Why the heck would she not tell the truth in court! ugh.


Not only that, she did it in the worst way possible. If she was going to lie, she should have made sure beforehand that she had her story straight with Alex. It could not be more stupid to lie AND have Alex think that Piper was going to tell the truth. Then Alex is likely to say or do something that would screw things up for Piper. Which, of course, happened.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

john4200 said:


> Not only that, she did it in the worst way possible. If she was going to lie, she should have made sure beforehand that she had her story straight with Alex. It could not be more stupid to lie AND have Alex think that Piper was going to tell the truth. Then Alex is likely to say or do something that would screw things up for Piper. Which, of course, happened.


Yeah, she made a big deal about telling Alex that she was going to tell the truth and then didn't. Dumb.

I did like the whole 'where the hell are you taking me' bit when they shuffled her from the one prison to the other. It made me wonder if they really did or could do that - without her being told where or what by anyone.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

The one thing I realized this season was the Piper was the least interesting character (to me).

I enjoyed learning more about the back stories of the other inmates. You learned a lot about many of them.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

nyny523 said:


> I enjoyed learning more about the back stories of the other inmates. You learned a lot about many of them.


I've only watched up to episode 3, but I've been enjoying this, too.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

So you have to get Netflix to watch this show? I just saw some of the cast on the Today Show this morning and they seemed to really enjoy doing the show.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> So you have to get Netflix to watch this show? I just saw some of the cast on the Today Show this morning and they seemed to really enjoy doing the show.


There are other ways but I will leave it at that.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I didn't notice any issues with subtitles either when watching on my laptop or on the ROKU.

I enjoyed this season with getting to see all of the back-stories.

I think that her changing would be realistic. I am sure prison does change a person.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> So you have to get Netflix to watch this show? I just saw some of the cast on the Today Show this morning and they seemed to really enjoy doing the show.


It's less than $10 for one month and you can watch all episodes in 2 weeks max.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Season 1 is available on optical disc (DVD or Blu-ray). I assume Season 2 will also be available on disc, eventually.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

The whole language/subtitles thing is annoying. Why even bother speaking in non-English languages when half the conversation is in English and half is not? That was really annoying in The Americans where they would start off a conversation in Russian then finish it in English. I don't see the point in doing this. Orange isn't doing any better by having some conversations entirely in Spanish but not subtitled then in German but subtitled. Good grief just have it all in English.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

I think it's fairly realistic, that people who speak another language natively switch back-and-forth often. I know I do when I speak Dutch with my wife, and I've heard Spanish speaking coworkers do that too.

T


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

All the non-English language speech was subtitled in English.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

debtoine said:


> I think it's fairly realistic, that people who speak another language natively switch back-and-forth often. I know I do when I speak Dutch with my wife, and I've heard Spanish speaking coworkers do that too.
> 
> T


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Code-switching


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

Just finished season 2, loved the end. They spent less time on introductions and a more time on development.

P0rn stash was awesome! I also bought all three songs from Side B00B (available on bandcamp.com).

Still love Red.

End of season spoiler: wondering what they were cooking up in the kitchen


Spoiler



To get rid of "V", some kind of voodo spell?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

billboard_NE said:


> Just finished season 2, loved the end. They spent less time on introductions and a more time on development.
> 
> P0rn stash was awesome! I also bought all three songs from Side B00B (available on bandcamp.com).
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Yes Some Santaria MOJO


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Just finished the season. Need to digest.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Cosmo428 said:


> I don't have subtitles on this season. Is it something that was changed in my settings somewhere, or is everyone else finding this? I am getting the jist of what is going on, but since I don't speak German, Russian or Spanish it's a little annoying.


I had subtitles in english for the parts where they were speaking a foreign language, but they did not pop up automatically. I had to turn on the subtitles from my player in order to see them. Annoying!


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

I didn't get subtitles for the long foreign-language segments on my Blu-Ray player at all (except for one errant line in a later episode), and there was no way to turn them on for my device that I could tell. They were available on my computer, though, but that brought video/audio sync issues.

We're pretty sure we had the context but will eventually go back and rewatch.


----------



## Anthjo (Aug 7, 2007)

Just finished Season 2. Some thoughts that immediately come to mind:

I stopped caring about Piper after she continually made bad decision after bad decision. From what I can gather, she's been in prison for four months. Are we supposed to believe that she's gone from scared, meek wallflower to hardened con in just 16 weeks? Not buying it.

Not really understanding how Pornstache ended up in his situation.



Spoiler



Yes, I get what he did was illegal, however, surely there would be be a paternity test and when they got the results, wouldn't it simply be his word against that of the inmate?



Finally


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

I finished this last week after a 2 day binge. I enjoyed S2 as much as S1 but for different reasons.



Spoiler



I totally predicted the fate of "Vee" when Rosa got behind the wheel.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Favorite LOL moment of the season:



Spoiler



When things "got weird" with Big Boo and her dog... OMG! I was two or three steps ahead and bust a gut laughing! I love Big Boo's character...she is a trip! I liked the "bang-off" too!


----------



## LaurenLMHC (Aug 28, 2013)

Spoiler



That season finale was REALLY good, and Rosa going out of her way to run over Vee!! HILARIOUS! I was actually expecting it to be an accident, cause they kept showing her looking down at the radio.



Does anyone know why Laura Prepon was in fewer episodes this season? I really missed her character, plus this is an amazing look for her. I hated her as a blonde! (That 70's show)


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

LaurenLMHC said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I find it interesting that a lot of the gals on this show get naked, even Taylor Schilling does. Wonder if Laura has a no nudity clause. Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

LaurenLMHC said:


> Does anyone know why Laura Prepon was in fewer episodes this season? I really missed her character, plus this is an amazing look for her. I hated her as a blonde! (That 70's show)


She said she was committed to doing a movie that was shooting at the same time as season 2... she said she's back full time in S3.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

We just started S2 (after re-binging on S1.) 2 episodes in and I already don't like where this is headed..


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Kamakzie said:


> I find it interesting that a lot of the gals on this show get naked, even Taylor Schilling does. Wonder if Laura has a no nudity clause. Inquiring minds want to know!


She was topless in the very first scene of the first season (shower scene flashback with Piper, less than 30 seconds into the episode). I don't believe she was topless again in any other episodes.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

scottjf8 said:


> We just started S2 (after re-binging on S1.) 2 episodes in and I already don't like where this is headed..


That was my thought, too. We're four eps in now and it's enjoyable and has it's good moments, but I'm not yet feeling the love I had for Season 1. I'm still watching, though.


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

sushikitten said:


> That was my thought, too. We're four eps in now and it's enjoyable and has it's good moments, but I'm not yet feeling the love I had for Season 1. I'm still watching, though.


Stick with it, things get better. The last three episodes or so are terrific, I am so glad I did not have to wait 13 weeks to finish the season, but I am also sad that I waited a year for season 2 and I finished in a week.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I just finished and loved it.

Yes, it is more soap-opera-y this time around but I am fine with learning more about the other inmates and their back stories.

I watch Netflix through my TiVo unit and there was no issues with the "burned in" sub-titles for the foreign language moments. Everything that was in Spanish and German had sub-titles.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

I use a Smart TV to watch Netflix and I didn't get the German and Spanish subtitles during a couple of episodes in the middle but I did get the Spanish subtitles when they were in the prison. No idea why there is a difference. I also got them in prior seasons. I thought they really meant to not have subtitles. It wasn't hard to figure out what was going on, anyway.

I really loved the finale. That was great!


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Foreign language subtitles were automatic on my TiVo Premiere.

There's a subtitles menu on the Premiere app when you pause (it appears that you cursor down after pausing).


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Just got finished watching. I had a really hard time understanding a lot of the dialog, not just the non-English stuff. Unfortunately the method I had to use to watch didn't have closed captions available. But I still enjoyed it. 

I really loved the Crazy Eyes character. I care way more about her than I do Piper.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

getbak said:


> She was topless in the very first scene of the first season (shower scene flashback with Piper, less than 30 seconds into the episode). I don't believe she was topless again in any other episodes.


Hmmm, thanks! Going to have to re-watch first season again!


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Kamakzie said:


> Hmmm, thanks! Going to have to re-watch first season again!


You would also probably enjoy the movie "Lay the Favorite"


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Agree that season 2 is not up to par with season 1 but still good.



Spoiler



I wish she had got transferred. It would have been a nice reboot with a new prison/staff. They could have brought along a handful of the original cast.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

Has anyone here ever watched OITNB in HD quality on a TV? I've heard of issues with Fios and Netflix but I've been able to watch plenty of stuff via Netflix with Fios internet in HD. Yet OITNB never seems to show anything particularly close to HD. Kind of frustrating.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm pretty sure I get OITNB in HD, but then again I'm easily satisfied. I don't consider Blu-Ray disks to be worth the extra 30 cents at Redbox.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

NYHeel said:


> Has anyone here ever watched OITNB in HD quality on a TV? I've heard of issues with Fios and Netflix but I've been able to watch plenty of stuff via Netflix with Fios internet in HD. Yet OITNB never seems to show anything particularly close to HD. Kind of frustrating.


I've been putting on the "info" display during my Netflix playback on my TiVo. I'm also on FiOS.

When watching this program, the first episode played at either "720 HD" or "1080 Super HD", but subsequent episodes have been playing at "384 SD" or, if I'm lucky, "480 SD".


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

Marc said:


> I've been putting on the "info" display during my Netflix playback on my TiVo. I'm also on FiOS.
> 
> When watching this program, the first episode played at either "720 HD" or "1080 Super HD", but subsequent episodes have been playing at "384 SD" or, if I'm lucky, "480 SD".


I haven't gotten anywhere past 384 SD on any episode yet. I even spend some time on the SD in the 200s. Honestly, the 384 SD is definitely watchable and looks much much better that network TV non-HD, but obviously HD would be better.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

I just expect this show to crash and burn like Weeds did after Season 2. 
Hope I am wrong assuming Season 3 comes back.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

NatasNJ said:


> Hope I am wrong assuming Season 3 comes back.


It's in production now. Or at least pre-production.

I thought season 2 was going to be garbage and ended up liking it. Hoping for the same with season 3.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Azlen said:


> You would also probably enjoy the movie "Lay the Favorite"


Thanks I will give it a try.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Season 2 reminded me more of OZ with the focus on the background of different characters, showing how they ended up in Jail. 

I enjoyed the season quite a bit.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

I know that Piper is the main character and we're supposed to root for her, but Suzanne "Crazy Eyes" Warren is my favorite. She has so much depth to her character that I can't be anything but truly impressed with Uzo Aduba's performance in each episode.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Marc said:


> I know that Piper is the main character and we're supposed to root for her, but Suzanne "Crazy Eyes" Warren is my favorite. She has so much depth to her character that I can't be anything but truly impressed with Uzo Aduba's performance in each episode.


She is so good in that role.

I think one of my favorite characters is Morello.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Really? She's so bad, I cringe when she's on.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Piper is supposed to be the main character but she was far from the central character in season 2. I thought the central character is season 2 was Vee. There were other stories here and there but thought most of the main ones revolved around her and the changes she caused.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Maui said:


> She is so good in that role.
> 
> I think one of my favorite characters is Morello.


I was actually surprised to find out that Yael Stone who plays Morello is Australian. Never would have guessed.


----------



## ThePennyDropped (Jul 5, 2006)

Anthjo said:


> Not really understanding how Pornstache ended up in his situation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, there were witnesses that the event happened. 


Spoiler



He's not actually in trouble for her getting pregnant, but simply for having sex with her, which was witnessed when the closet door was opened, iirc. He was fired and arrested when her pregnancy came to light because the prison officials could no longer pretend not to know that Pornstache had done it with Daya. So while a paternity test would cause trouble for the actual dad, it wouldn't absolve Pornstache.



Or am I misunderstanding what you're confused about?


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Loved the ending. I'm ready for Season 3.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Happy with the ending. But:



Spoiler



Why would Red's granny-lackey help Vee escape? I thought that was odd.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

markp99 said:


> Happy with the ending. But: * SPOILER *


She didn't help. She was covering up how it happened so they wouldn't discover the way in/out.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

sushikitten said:


> She didn't help. She was covering up how it happened so they wouldn't discover the way in/out.


Thx, makes better sense.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Just finished, tired after a late night because I didn't realize the final episode was long (and that includes while I was watching it.

My memory is sketchy but I think it was better than Season 1, expectations were lowered a bit because I heard it was not.

Loved the back-stories, especially Rosa.

I am assuming Laura Prepon has had some work done but I think she looks weird, in the face and around the eyes, compared to how she used to. She looks much older than she is.

Great body on that Soso 



Spoiler



I don't really understand why V didn't kill Red



I guess the episode threads didn't pan out


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Oh and regarding the end.



Spoiler



In an otherwise close to flawless show the horrible intercutting with V in the woods an Rosa in the car was a major letdown


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Crazy Eyes fixes up pretty nicely..


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

When she opens her mouth the resemblance is stronger.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I thought season two was pretty thin on the funny until about the finale episode. It's too absurd to be a serious drama, but it's not reliably working as a black comedy either.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

Just finished season 2. It was good but I didn't enjoy it as much as I did season 1. Still looking forward to season 3 though.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I just finished a couple of days ago. I would agree that it was less good than season one, but I'll keep watching too. I like seeing more of the flashback stuff, to learn more about the characters. In that regard the season was rather rich.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Hard to remember for sure but I feel like I enjoyed it more than season 1. Maybe, for you, it's just because it was no longer an original idea.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Finally finished tonight.

Looks like I'm in the minority when I say that I enjoyed S2 far more, precisely because of Laura Prepon's absence. She's driven me nuts for years, and that they dealt with the Piper and Alex dynamic relatively early in the season and rarely spoke of it again was a great development IMO. I'm disappointed that they're seemingly going to pursue that angle again in S3, as it really made the midpoint of S1 a slog.

Also, Jason Biggs' character is venturing perilously close to "Kevin Nealon in Weeds" territory, that guy who hangs around for some reason but adds no narrative value. Some, including me, would argue he's well past that point; I didn't find the affair with Polly compelling at all. Ordinarily I wouldn't have as much of a problem with it, but we've seen the atrocities Jenji Kohan is capable of when a character or plot device simply isn't working. Hopefully they make pretty drastic changes to him in S3.

Overall, though, I loved the season. The Vee/Red arc and the various feuds were really compelling and I enjoyed the greater emphasis on backstories.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

fireman9302 said:


> Ive been a member now for 10 years, and have 440 post...sooo....I think it is safe to say I don't start many post....I'm more of a follower!


I'd say you've started 440 posts.

Like others, I enjoyed S2, but not as much as S1. I did really enjoy the ending of the finale though.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

ITA about the Jason character not adding to the show at all. Now with the girlfriend slash Piper's best friend - blah blah blah. Move on, Piper. Boring.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

betts4 said:


> I did like the whole 'where the hell are you taking me' bit when they shuffled her from the one prison to the other. It made me wonder if they really did or could do that - without her being told where or what by anyone.


IIRC that's pretty much directly from the book which I felt was very true to life.



LaurenLMHC said:


> * SPOILER *
> 
> Does anyone know why Laura Prepon was in fewer episodes this season? I really missed her character, plus this is an amazing look for her. I hated her as a blonde! (That 70's show)


Wasn't she a redhead for (much of?) That's 70s Show? I liked her as a redhead, hated her blonde.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Anthjo said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably only if he were denying paternity which he isn't smart enough to do.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

anyone know off-hand when they are due to finish filming S3 and when it will be relesaed?


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Wiki says June 2015, 14 episodes. Not sure about filming. And there are casting spoilers available on several sites.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Looks like the date is officially June 12.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

jlb said:


> Looks like the date is officially June 12.


:up:


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I'm going to have to watch the last few eps of S2 again to get ready!

Can't wait!


----------

